

Stop Password Masking - TeMPOraL
http://www.useit.com/alertbox/passwords.html

======
jschuur
The user should have control over this behavior and not the person developing
the form. In the case of web browsers, that's where the control should lie.
Otherwise, you're presuming that everyone would be OK seeing them in every
situation.

------
Ennis
This usability issue has been solved in countless frameworks and most mobile
operating systems. The last typed letter is shown for a period of time before
being masked.

------
jsavimbi
As usual, Jakob Nielsen demands a change in the user interface without
providing a comprable or better alternative, stating that developers should
revert to the original context should the operation require a higher grade of
visual security.

Where he also fails is in acknowledgement that users have already devised
their own methodology for circumventing this particular difficulty and
furthermore, offers no insight on how to improve upon their methodology.

Yes, the article is from 2009 and without even a glance, I'll go ahead and
assume that Mr. Nielsen is even more irrelevant today in the usability
discussion than he was then.

~~~
richf
LOL — killed him.

